# Track Ballasting



## POSSUM (May 5, 2008)

I am getting ready to ballast. What type or grade of ballast do I use for HO track. There are so many. Fine, medium,...buff etc. Help! I'm lost!


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

I generally use a fine ballast for HO, although Medium will work in a pinch. Buff is just one of the colors. 

Here is fine buff ballast


----------



## GeneS (May 19, 2008)

That is beautiful. I wish I could see those things in my mind a reproduce them. That is so realistic. Nice work. I am still having trouble with "grade." It is hard to ease the grade on a 4X6 table.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work, SP. I use Woodland Scenics Medium. It's a little big but looks good when properly placed. I use N scale Ballast for my gravel driveways.


----------



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice work guys!
I use WS fine blended gray:


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

That's great weathering on the building. The ballast looks perfect, how did you apply it so well. Based on your picture name I assume you also hand laid the track. I'd love your feelings on it, it's something that I've thought about doing, but it just seems really finicy for me, I'm not sure I have the patience / attention to detail required. Any thoughts?


----------



## ulf999 (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks 
I applied the ballast before the rails 


















Then I glue the rails (ME code 83) and tieplates (from proto87). This approach is quite timeconsuming so now (no pics yet...) I just spike 'em down without the tieplates. That still takes some time, but I hope I'll make the turnout a bit quicker this way 

Here's a pic where one can spot the tieplates and and the rail joiners


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

Wow, the tieplates, and splice plates are amazing detail. It does look incredible.


----------

